# The Last Will and Testament of Nandi- An Extremely Outstanding Companion & Friend



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Although I am new to this board, so far I have had a great experience. I definitely believe that feeding raw has added years to the lives of my animals for a while now. Thank you and I look forward to more great discussions.

At 5:18 I held my baby girl Nandi n my arms&she took her last breath.She was surrounded by her family&friends &of course her life mate Apocalypse was next to her.Shes been a source of joy& inspiration4me since 1999.Thanks to all who have extended kindness 2 us&especially those who traveled to pay their respects to this great girl. Thanks Dr. Melinda Luper 4 coming 2 my home and helping Nandi on her way


Parts of this writing were borrowed directly from The Last Will and Testament of an Extremely Loved Dog by Eugene O'neil. I decided to write this a few days before my girl passed on. It has been a helpful way for me to express much of what I am feeling. It has also been great to relive the memories of years gone by. I know that Nandi (Queen mother in Zulu dialect) will always be with me and I know that her life on earth was an exceptional one filled with love. I wrote this piece for myself, but also for anyone who has ever given their heart to an American Pitbull Terrier or any animal for that matter; for anyone who understands loyalty and self-sacrifice. Lastly, this piece is for anyone who believes that there is a place where animals go when they leave here; where they can be healthy and whole and where they will wait for us until we are reunited. 

I, Nandi von Fonvielle, because the burden of my years is heavy upon me, and I realize the end of my
life is near, do hereby bury my last will and testament in the mind of my Master W. Clay Fonvielle . He will not know it is there until I am dead. Then, remembering me in his loneliness, he will suddenly know of this testament, and I ask him then to inscribe it as a memorial to me.

I have little in the way of material things to leave. Dogs are wiser than men. They do not set great store upon things. They do not waste their time hoarding property. They do not ruin their sleep worrying about objects they have, and to obtain the objects they have not. There is nothing of value I have to bequeath except my love and my faith. These I leave to those who have loved me, to my Master Clay and to my lifelong love Apocalypse, who I know will mourn me most and to my Grandmother, my friends Krystal, Sharee and my distant progeny Boogieman and his kitty Roscoe. In my life I had two litters of exceptional offspring. To the 11 who still live, I hope that you and your children and your children’s children bring your companions pleasure and that your lives have been as rich as mine. To my favorite son and one time room mate K.O., please continue to watch over and bring comfort to my grandmother Carol. Grandmother, thank you for the countless Christmas presents and for the many times that you watched us when Clay was on other continents or reaching for his dreams. I think that it will bring you comfort to know that Attila and Tasha will welcome me and look after me when I transition to the next life. Continued on next post​


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

To my Master Clay, first know that I will always love you and I will always be with you. It's hard to imagine that almost 13 years ago I chose you a smart, wild young man barely into your 20s to love me for my whole life. It brings me pleasure to reminisce over the times we shared. My first memory is of the three bedroom apartment in Smyrna where all of us had our own bedroom. You brought me there as a young pup and it was there that you began my training. Training that would serve us all well for all of my life. Shortly after it was on to our first real home where deer and rabbits were all too common in our backyard. My first UKC and ADBA shows, learning off leash obedience and personal protection and civil training so that I could work with Apocalypse. I always took this work very seriously and very personally. I remember sleeping in the bed with you and Pac. I remember growling at the young women who sought your attention. Know that I did this out of love and that my intuition regarding people and their true nature has always been second to none. The countless road trips and protection events and adventures across the country that we had were a source of joy for me for many years. I know that you were proud, as was I to hear the names Pac and Nandi ring out in the protection dog circles. Finally, settling down and "retiring" some years back left me with a bit of a void in my doggy life at first. The excitement and the constant rush that had become normal, was gone. I soon realized that I didn't have to be working to have a good time. Playing the role of house dog and guarding MY yard and of course being with YOU everyday was enough for me. That, and obviously having my Apocalypse at my side. We lived through so much together. You even helped me beat cancer twice a couple of years back. Clay, the place that we hold in each other's hearts is everlasting. I truly appreciate that I was able to come to you last week and let you know with my eyes that I was ready to go. You know that I would have stayed with you until there was no more breath in my body. I am tired and twilight is upon me. Thank you for understanding. For me to ask that you remember me would be folly, as I know you will cherish me always and you will never forget your “little girl.”


A. Apocalypse von Fonvielle. I have loved you my whole life. We met on the evening of March 17 back in 1999. I was a little over three months and you were fourteen months old. From the moment I walked into OUR apartment I idolized you. Already well on your way to becoming one of the most heralded and respected APBTs in our area, I thought you were the greatest and so handsome. From day one I watched you and mimicked all that you did. Did you know that in the first year and a half of my life Master never raised his voice to correct me; not once! I got a kick out of it the first time a decoy yelled at me and you popped your crate and came in and took the bite. No one but Clay was ever allowed to raise their voices at me again. You took most of the pressure while I sat back and enjoyed life. I was able to excel because I had a great teacher. From long stays, agility and intimidation work, I learned it all. The first time I was ever on a bite suit I bit simply because I saw you do it and I knew if you did it then it had to be cool. The years of playing hard everyday and doing our fake wrestling. You would body slam me all over the yard, leaping over me and out maneuvering me at every turn. Then you would "allow" me to beat you and you would pretend to get flipped over while incorporating fake moves that would make any WWF wrestler proud. You thought that I was slow for allowing you to trick me into giving up my bone when you would distract me over and over by intentionally slamming the door. I always knew what you were up to and I played along because I loved you. Working together and being with you non stop brought me happiness. The year or so that we were apart during the move I remained focus doing my daily guard dog work with images of you in my mind and knowing that you would expect me to do nothing less than my best. When I think of some of the situations that we were in together it amazes me that we made it to 12.5 and 13.5 respectively. You are strong, courageous, wise and you have never had any fear in your heart. You were always the first one in, displaying a reckless abandon that I marveled at and was disturbed by at the same time. I often felt like I was just cleaning up as there usually wasn't much left to do after you had been dispatched. We shared a love and friendship that is not often found in humans or in animals. Only one slight disagreement, (a year ago) in almost thirteen years of pure bliss. What a model we are for any relationship expert. We laughed as the humans spoke of us and how close we were and how much we "seemed to love each other." Of course we did! We shared a love that most of them will NEVER know or understand. You were a great friend and a great father to our pups. I ask you to comfort our Master after I am gone. You know that he has always valued our friendship more than that of most of his own kind and he will need you and the young one more than ever. Continue to teach Boogieman. Make sure that learns all that there is to know about being the ultimate companion and friend. Show him patience and be fair with him and let him continue our legacy. Bring Clay joy and comfort for as long as you are able. I know that it is a selfish request but I also ask that you not leave me too long at the Rainbow Bridge. Know that our bond rivaled that of Old Dan and Little Ann in the book Where the Red Fern Grows and that bond can never,ever be broken even in death. I love you forever.

To Champion Boogieman, I leave you my Dreamweaver blood and my ability to remain cool under pressure. In my prime, no one ever saw me coming because I maintained composure at all times. Both the blood and this ability will serve you well as you grow on your path to greatness. I am sorry that we did not get to spend much time together and I am sorry that you have only known me in this crippled state. I enjoyed running and playing with you on occasion. Learn all that you can from Apocalypse. He is wise and will not steer you wrong. Listen to our Master and take his instruction. He is loving and fair and he will protect you with his life as you will protect him with yours when you are older. As I have told you before, don't worry about having big paw prints to fill. At less than a year old you are already a fine work in progress and you can only get better. I believe that one day you will eclipse Pac and I, and you will be remembered not on just a local level but on a far bigger stage. Just remember that the shows and titles and bite work and competitions mean nothing without love and loyalty and respect. Bear with Apocalypse as he approaches his 14th. I fear with me gone he may become cranky at some point. Know that he loves you. Be a rock and a comfort to Clay. He is older and wiser now than when I was your age and I don't think that you will face the situations that Pac and I faced. Make him proud and know that one day before too long YOU will be the top dog and you will take on the role of best friend and constant companion. Good luck on finishing your Grand Champion title this summer. I believe as does our Master,that when you mature you will be hard to beat in whatever endeavors you pursue. Finally, always remember to carry yourself with dignity and grace in public, as a true American Pit Bull Terrier should. If a time ever comes where you must defend yourself or our Master, I believe that you will know what to do. Much love to you young one and continued success. I imagine it will be a great many years before we meet again. To your kitty Roscoe, I had never made friends with a cat until I met you. You have been pleasant to be around for the last 8 months and I will ask you to take care of Boogieman. You will be his best animal friend until the time comes where he may find what I found with Apocalypse.



To Krystal, I would first like to apologize to you for anything that you may have perceived as less than quality treatment from Pac or I. We care for you, I promise that we do. You must understand that for all of our lives we served one master in good times and bad. We never took instructions from anyone other than he or Grandmother and by the time we met you we were set in our ways and knew nothing of change. I sincerely appreciate the care that you gave us and the tolerance that you displayed towards us. We shared some very nice times. I love you.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

To Sharee. My very good friend. If you did not know how much I enjoyed the countless hours that you spent sitting with us and taking care of us while our best friend was away, please know that these were great times. I thought at one point that I might live with you. It didn't work out that way but I will always have fond memories of you and the times that we shared.

It will be sorrow to leave you all behind, but not a sorrow to die. Dogs do not fear death as men do. We accept it as part of life, not as something alien and terrible which destroys life. What may come after death, who knows? I would like to believe that I might be reunited with those of my species when I reach the other side. It would be good to see my mother and Zeus and Jericho and Tasha and to meet the mighty Attila.

I ask for the aforementioned individuals to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added
joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain.

One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Apocalypse and my loved ones. Whenever you look up at my urn or when you think of me (Clay, I ask that you inter my remains with your own when many years from now you leave this place), say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail.

This is my last will and testament.
Love always,

Nandi von Fonvielle PSp, TT, CGC[/B][/B][/LEFT]


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

What a beautiful piece to have written. I'm afraid I've got some sort of water leaking in the vicinity of my ocular muscles.

You truly loved that dog and it would be such a more welcoming, warm world if others could feel that depth of love as you did for Nandi.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there are no words that you have not said....but tears flow for you....and for those who know and understand.

such a perfet and symbiotic relationship.....

goodbye. rest easy. you have known and given love. that is a compleat life.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My deepest condolences through this difficult time of Nandi's passing. She was obviously loved and cherished by many. Find peace and comfort in the wonderful memories you have of her.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm also sorry because I can't read it, I'm already crying and I just started reading it. Maybe later when I feel stronger. But I'm sure it is beautiful.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful. You two were so lucky to have each other. Rest In Peace Nandi, you will never be forgotten. A bond with a pitty is like no other.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

I took my little girl Nandi to Little Friends this morning. The cremation service was a small one with some very heartfelt sentiment. Pac, Boogieman and I thank you all again for your support and kind words.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

This is a sad story...  I'm sorry for your loss..


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thank you. However, the story is not a sad one but a wonderful one. Although I get sad when I read it, I also have a great time remembering all of the memories and days gone by.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Let's see if I can type without being able to see through tears.

I am deeply sorry for your loss. She seemed incredibly special and certainly well-loved. I am happy that you have so many fantastic memories. 

Thank you for sharing Nandi and your heart with us. <3


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

These stories are amazing... 

What they do for me is make me absolutely cherish every minute I have with my guys. Now, getting up off the couch to play ball with Harry for an extra session doesn't seem too hard... I've ran home for lunch every day this week to see my guys. Hugs last just a few moments longer with them(even though they try to pull away from Dad ...

This is how they've helped me


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful wonderful. I am crying right now. Just a gorgeous , lovely tribute to a sensational dog. cant stop crying......................................................


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

I am really glad that you all enjoyed my note.
Clay


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah, it's not sad but wonderful story..

great testament


----------

